# Heartbroken and don't know how to cope please help



## GerCro (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm sitting here at my kitchen table crying my eyes out for my sweet girl DOT. Not very manly I know but I am utterly heartbroken. Dot is only 2years and 10 months old. She is the most gorgeous golden retriever in the world(im biased I know) 10 days ago my world fell apart she was sick not eating and totally thrown down so off we went to the vet to get her checked thinking it's some sort of gastric things ..some fluids a few days of meds and she ll be good. Bloods showed kidney failure advanced stages and only realised because of the sickness (she was presenting with pancreatitis ) we wouldn't have known. Vet has said it is autoimmune and has done all he can. He was fantastic so understanding kept her for 3 days and looked after her like his own but alas it is gone too far...we got to bring her home for the weekend on fluids and spend some time all together but the morning is when my beautiful girl needs to go to sleep and I am not able to cope. I feel I've failed her I feel iv let her down all she ever did was love us and want to please us and I never spotted any signs that the poor thing was sick. I don't want my girl.to suffer but I don't want to lose her either but that's exactly what will happen in the morning. I know there s no magic cure or anything anyone can say but maybe writing this down might help I don't know. All I can say is I'm so so so sorry DOT please forgive me and please don't be scared I'm here and I always was and will be.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Dot loves you. You will be with her when she drifts away into a long, peaceful sleep, and she will know that you love her. There is nothing to forgive - tomorrow is the greatest and kindest act of love that you can give her.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this. Heartbreaking.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so sorry. Just remember the lovely time and good life she had. 
Nothing ever gets lost in tapestry of life.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sorry to read this, you did your best for her that's all you can do. hold on to the happy memories you have of her, they will help.

Be kind to yourself, we have all been there, time does heal but it takes time, one day at a time and there is always a place in our heart that will always be theirs.


----------



## Boggins (Dec 23, 2021)

Several weeks have passed and I hope things are getting a bit easier for you. 5 years ago, I had to.have my beautiful Golden Retriever Bramble PTS and it was so hard. My wife and I took him together, we had no appointment because he had taken a turn for the worse during the night.

I sat up all night holding him, talking to him, telling him how much he was loved and that all would be OK.

At 8.30 the vets opened and I carried him from the car and was ushered straight into a consulting room. The vet was fantastic, caring and kind. We said our goodbyes and as hard as it was I talked to Bramble gently and looked him in the eye. Leaving him was hard.

Time does make it easier, I know you will still be feeling the severity of your loss but in time it does reduce. It never goes away and never should. Your time together was short, but focus on the joys you shared and remember it was a short but good life, full of love and joy. 

Don't let this loss pull you down, in time, there will be another little soul ready for your love and care, when you are ready (and only you will know when the time is right) take the plunge, open your heart and your home and the joys will return.

Remember those that went before, but welcome the younger generations. I have now lost 6 wonderful dogs, my most recent went just 2 days ago. The pain is almost unbearable, but in time, another little soul will be waiting for my love.

Take care and thank about the good times. Andrew


----------



## Dick Tracy (Nov 9, 2021)

One of the hardest things in the world we have to face is the final goodbyes we have to say to our pets,. Couple this with losing a beloved pet at such a tender age makes that task seem so much harder and unfair,. Trust me,. I walked in your shoes many many years ago with a young dog taken way to soon (also an autoimmune related illness)..

A little time has passed not since you said those goodbyes,. I am guessing you are still raw and tearful , silly minor things bringing back memories that will play havoc with you emotions..
This feeling NEVER totally goes away,. I'm 14 years down that path now and still remember certain things as though it were yesterday,. Some of these memories are happy some sad, 
You loved your dog, you had a special bond, ever human knows that one day the time will come when their time in this world is done,. Sadly for you that time came way too soon. You were there for her right to the very end, loving, caressing, holding her, she left this world unafraid,. But she took a piece of you with her.

Never forget,. You did your very best, 
And don't be afraid to shred a tear.


----------

